# Online Nissan parts catalog



## MadMan (Aug 10, 2008)

Someone might find it useful: Nissan parts catalog. Contains illustrations, related part numbers, alternatives list and cross-reference parts compatibility: http://nissan4u.com/parts/ :thumbup:
300ZX (Z31) for example:



Click images to see part numbers. :jump:
Enjoy


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

nice guide, should help somebody out at sometime or another.


----------



## VA06TITAN (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice Post MadMan. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

i need the efi wiring harness for a 1994 nissan 300zx tt.any ideas


----------



## JohnMoore4u (Jun 24, 2010)

@lord tattoo You can get all types of Nissan Parts for all models at Titan Motor Group. Just check with them!


----------

